

Android 2.2 FroYo Offers Huge Performance Gains: Dell Streak Tests - MojoKid
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Android-22-FroYo-Breathes-New-Life-Into-Dell-Streak/

======
ergo98
2.2 offers big theoretical performance improvements over <2.2. We all know
that.

The graphs on this, however, are ludicrous. It's putting the 2.2 device up
against 2.1 devices, adding questionable statements like "Even Samsung's 1GHz
Cortex A8 Hummingbird chip can't compete versus the 1GHz Qualcomm Snapdragon
chip in the Streak, when the Epic 4G is running Android 2.1 -- but over a 3X
improvement from Android 1.6 to 2.2 on the Streak?"

Yes, JIT offers big performance improvements. It doesn't somehow make the
Snapdragon a better chip, however.

~~~
MojoKid
I don't think that was the intent of the statement. Read it again. The
Hummingbird chip can't compete versus Snapdragon when it's tied down by
Android 2.1... that was the point.

~~~
ergo98
Indeed. I said questionable. Go to any review of the release of Android 2.2
and you can see the performance improvements that are pretty much universal
across devices. This simply conflates the two and implies something that isn't
true.

With 2.2 the Streak is competitive with other 2.2 devices. There is no
surprise there, given that it runs essentially the same processor as the Nexus
One.

~~~
mmastrac
The Dell Streak is actually a QSD 8650, while the Nexus One runs the QSD 8250.
Both phones run on the Qualcomm dual-core architecture: arm9/arm11, with one
processor dedicated to linux "apps" and one dedicated to the "amss", aka modem
software stack.

I have both devices sitting on my desk here, so I ran a comparison. As I
suspected, they are close. Also note that the Dell Streak's resolution is much
higher and I'm not sure how/if the benchmark takes that into account:

    
    
      Linpack (higher is better):
      Nexus One: 32.94 MFLOPS
      Streak 2.2: 33.373 MFLOPS
    
      CaffeineMark (higher is better):
      Nexus One: 5587 (rank 124)
      Streak 2.2: 5738 (rank 109)
    
      An3dbench (no idea how scores stack up):
      Nexus One: 4746, Fill rate = 10MP/s, Game level FPS = 24.87
      Streak 2.2: 4495, Fill rate = 17.65 MP/s, Game level FPS = 32.26

~~~
MojoKid
Great data, thanks.

